# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Написание "Бхагавад-гита" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам"...

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Когда будет возможно изменить написание "Бхагавад-гита" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам" подобно Торе, Библии и Корану, т.е. без кавычек?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Когда будет возможно изменить написание "Бхагавад-гита" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам" подобно Торе, Библии и Корану, т.е. без кавычек?


Немного странный вопрос  :smilies:  Язык - такое явление, которое не регулируется "сверху", законодательно. Названия "Тора", "Библия" и "Коран" пишутся без кавычек по сложившейся традиции, вопреки общему правилу русского языка. В отношении "Гиты" и "Бхагаватам" такой традиции не сложилось. Что ж поделаешь... Вот как об этом пишут ученые:

"В ряде случаев употребление кавычек при наименованиях объясняется влиянием традиции или экстралингвистическими факторами. Иногда особенности человеческого мировоззрения, особое отношение носителей языка к тем или иным реалиям выражается в особом орфографическом оформлении единиц, обозначающих эти реалии. Так, пишутся без кавычек названия культовых книг, например: Библия, Священное Писание, Пятикнижие, Псалтырь, Коран и др., в том числе в названиях памятников письменности: Остромирово Евангелие, Острожская Библия. Все эти наименования не заключаются в кавычки вопреки общему правилу о написании в кавычках названий литературных произведений, произведений искусства, документов и т. п., при этом отсутствие кавычек объясняется именно экстралингвистическими причинами – особым отношением к произведениям духовно-религиозной литературы".

http://www.gramota.ru/biblio/magazin...ografia/28_637

Я думаю, когда у носителей русского языка сложится "особое отношение" к "Гите" и "Бхагаватам", тогда и будут (может быть) писать эти названия без кавычек. Но это естественный процесс, форсировать его не получится.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

А португальском уже пишут...

----------


## vijitatma das

> А португальском уже пишут...


Не только на португальском  :smilies:  Во многих языках (в том числе и в английском) названия книг выделяются не кавычками, а курсивом.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

"Ведь, если звезды зажигают - значит - это кому-нибудь нужно? Значит - кто-то хочет, чтобы они были?" (Владимир Маяковский, "Послушайте!")

Почему бы нам не начать эту традицию и остальные поддержат? Ведь не скоро российское общество поймет ценность книг, а кто знает всю их ценность - так это преданные!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Почему бы нам не начать эту традицию и остальные поддержат?


А зачем нам идти против правил языка? Я не думаю, что подобное написание автоматически придаст вес нашим книгам в глазах публики. А упреки в неграмотности вызовет запросто  :smilies: 

Кажется, еще Платон сравнивал людей, выдумывающих собственные правила языка, с теми, кто чеканит собственные деньги. Эти деньги могут быть красивыми, но для других людей они останутся просто медными кружками, не имеющими никакой цены.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Не идти, а создавать. Правила же создаются людьми... Вы можете описать важность Ведического знания для человечества и попросить разрешить использовать названия без кавычек. Я думаю, что это они примут быстрее, ведь вопрос не о том, что заморачивает Думу - материться в кино или нет?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Не идти, а создавать. Правила же создаются людьми...


Дело в том, что грамматика русского языка - не предписывающая, а описательная (в отличие от санскритской). Правила в русском языке не создаются по чьей-то прихоти, а фиксируют уже существующие языковые факты. Нельзя искусственно управлять языком.




> попросить разрешить использовать


У кого попросить? Разве нам кто-то запрещает? Только зачем? Так мы будем выглядеть просто неграмотными людьми, и все.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вы не видели, как менялся язык со временем? У меня дома книга 1954 г. была. Там были слова, которые мы в школе учили по-иному: *пошол*, *итти*, *шопот*, и т.д. Значит граматика подвержена изменениям. 

Почему показаться безграмотными? Мы просто предлагаем, как хотели бы это увидеть. Приняв или отказав, нам бы объяснили - почему. Не думайте, что это мои личные "наезды" на вас. С бразилюками я тоже спорю об их языке; они смеются, признают мою правоту, но привыкли уже к неправильности. Покажу на примерах: _fazer barba_ (перевод _бриться_, хотя буквально _делать бороду_), врачиха дает мне свинцовый фартук, когда будет делать ренгеновский снимок зуба и говорит: _Подержи это для меня_, а я поясняю, что _не для нее я держу, а для себя_.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Вы не видели, как менялся язык со временем? У меня дома книга 1954 г. была. Там были слова, которые мы в школе учили по-иному: *пошол*, *итти*, *шопот*, и т.д. Значит граматика подвержена изменениям.


Я в курсе, что грамматика изменяется со временем. Например, в 30-е годы слово "метро" в русском языке было мужского рода. Говорили "московский метро". Но поскольку обычно в русском языке слова, оканчивающиеся на -о, -е, относятся к среднему роду, простые люди часто говорили "московскОЕ метро". В какой-то момент это стало настолько распространенным и общепринятым, что ошибочным стал восприниматься именно мужской род, и эта норма была зафиксирована, внесена в словари и грамматики. И только после этого так стали печатать в книгах.

Именно так все и происходит. Общая схема, по которой возникает новое правило или исключение в русском языке, такова: носители языка - грамматика - книги. Ни в коем случае не наоборот. Еще Пушкин говорил об этом: "Грамматика не предписывает законов языку, но изъясняет и утверждает его обычаи". Мы не можем создавать свои собственные правила. Язык сделает это сам. И тогда уже мы последуем за ним.

Если же мы сами попробуем ввести какое-то правило, станут ли ему следовать другие? Нет. Прибавится ли в народе уважения к "Гите" и "Бхагаватам", если мы начнем писать их названия без кавычек? Нет. Напротив, обычным читателям будет казаться, что мы просто сэкономили на корректоре, и это сильно понизит статус нашего издательства в их глазах.

----------

